# [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic



## GoldenMic (11. September 2012)

*[User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*


*Lesertest EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

_by GoldenMic_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Danksagung*​Bevor es zum Test geht möchte ich mich noch bei einigen bedanken.
Da wären zunächst die PCGH Redaktion, darunter besonders PCGH_Stehpan, die mich für diesen Test ausgewählt haben. Weiterhin geht Dank an EKL Alpenföhn für das Bereitstellen des Produktes sowie an Caseking für den Versand. 
*Einleitung*​
In meinem Test versuche ich euch den EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition näher zu bringen. EKL ist bekannt für seine Leistung auf dem Gebiet der PC-Kühlung. Das Sortiment reicht dabei von CPU- und GPU Kühlern  über Lüfter sowie Wärmeleitpaste und Lüftersteuerungen.
Auch beim EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition bin ich mir vor Beginn des Tests schon sicher, dass es sich um ein gutes Produkt in Bezug auf Kühlleistung oder Silenttauglichkeit handelt.
*Lieferung durch Caseking*​
Auch wenn es nicht zum eigentlichen Test gehört möchte ich es erwähnt haben: Caseking lieferte sehr schnell und das Produkt war sehr gut verpackt.
*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Verpackung ist im wesentlichen Schwarz-Grün gehalten. Auf der Frontseite sieht man den Kühlkörper sowie die 2 Lüfter mit ihren charakteristischen Kleeblattgrünen Farben.

Seitlich kann man direkt alle wichtigen Spezifikationen zum  Kühler und dessen Lüftern einsehen. Weiterhin geht man auch auf die Sockelkompatiblität ein. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Der Karton ist sehr stabil und mit einem Henkel zum Tragen ausgestattet. 
Öffnet man die Verpackung so kann man zunächst die Montageanleitungen für die verschiedenen Sockel entnehmen sowie 2 weiße Päckchen in denen sich die Lüfter befinden. 

Danach findet man den Kühler sorgfältig verpackt vor, das herausnehmen wird durch die seitlichen Auslassungen erleichtert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Der Kühler selbst ist sehr gut verpackt. Zudem befindet sich eine Schutzfolie auf der oberen und unteren Seite. 

Unter dem Kühler findet man ein drittes Päckchen vor. Darin befindet sich das Montagezubehör für die verschiedenen Sockel sowie etwas Wärmeleitpaste.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Zum Lieferumfang gehören:
-CPU Kühler
-2  Lüfter
-Montageanleitung
-4 Klammern für die Lüfter
-Montagezubehör für 
 Intel: Sockel 2011/1366/1155/1156/775
 AMD: Sockel AM3/AM(+)/AM2/AM2+/FM1
-Wärmeleitpaste




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Spezifikationen EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*​

Abmessungen(B x H x T) | 138 x 158 x 123mm
Gewicht | 1097 Gramm
Heatpipes | 6*6mm
Lüfter | 2 x 120mm, 500-1200 RPM
Maximale Drehzahl | Angabe: 1200 RPM, gemessen: 1240 RPM
Luftdurchsatz | 100,55m³/h
Kompatibilität Intel | LGA 2011 / 1366 / 1155 / 1156 / 775
Kompatibilität AMD | AM3 / AM3(+) / AM2 / AM2(+) / FM1 
*Betrachtung des Kühlerkörpers*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Der Kühlkörper ist sehr ordentlich verarbeitet und wirkt sehr hochwertig. Die Kühlrippen verstreben sich in der Mitte des Kühlers, sodass es fast schade ist das dieser Anblick durch die Lüfter verdeckt wird. Durch seine Vernickelung wirkt der Kühler zudem edel, er ist auf jeden Fall ein Blickfang.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Von oben kann man den Schriftzug  Alpenföhn lesen, unten in Sockelnähe scheint das der Produktionsmonat und –Jahr aufgeprägt zu sein. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
EKL setzt hier auf 6 Heatpipes ohne Direct Touch. Die Kupferfläche die auf dem Chip aufliegt ist zudem sehr groß und überragte die im Testsystem verwendete CPU problemlos. Für Sockel 2011 sowie andere große Chips dürfte dies aber vorteilhaft sein.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Betrachtung der Lüfter*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die grüne Umrahmung und das Kleeblatt auf der Lüfter Nabe stechen beim Betrachten sofort ins Auge. 
Besonders zu erwähnen ist aber die Gummierung des Außenbereichs. Dadurch werden die Lüfter entkoppelt und Vibrationsübertragungen vermieden.
*Betrachtung Montagezubehör*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die schwarze Backplate ist für alle Sockel geeignet. Auffallend wirken die grünen Gummiteile.
Persönlich hätte ich es nicht schlecht gefunden wenn man etwas mehr Wärmeleitpaste dazugegeben hätte, allerdings ist eine Spritze gegenüber einem Tütchen mit Wärmeleitpaste dennoch zu bevorzugen.
*Montage Sockel 1156/1155*​

Der Kühler wird auf ein Asus P7P55D-E mit einem i7-870 montiert. Da die Lochabstände bei Sockel 1156 und 1155 gleich sind sollte die Montage bei beiden Sockeln gleich ablaufen.

Insgesamt empfand ich die Montage als sehr einfach. Lediglich die bebilderte Anleitung hätte etwas größer ausfallen können. Doch nun ins Detail.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Wichtig ist zunächst, dass man sein Board ausbauen muss oder das Gehäuse über eine entsprechend Große Aussparung im Mainboard Tray verfügt. Danach beginnt man die Backplate vorzubereiten. Das dazu nötige Material sieht man auf dem Bild oberhalb.

Die Stifte werden durch die passenden Bohrungen in der Backplate gesteckt. Vorhanden sind Bohrungen für alle üblichen Intel Sockel, in meinem Fall muss ich die mittlere Bohrung nutzen, da ich ein Sockel 1156 System habe. Danach schiebt man die Gummis über die Ecken um die Stifte in der Position zu halten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Ist die Backplate vorbereitet kann man sie auch schon auf der Mainboardrückseite anbringen. Danach dreht man das Mainboard wieder um und steckt die Kunststoffhülsen auf die Stifte.
Auf die Kunststoffhülsen setzt man nun die Metallhalterungen auf. Auch diese haben Bohrungen für die verschiedenen Sockel, wieder sind für mich die mittleren bestimmt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Zuletzt verschraubt man das ganze noch. Ich bin dabei über Kreuz vorgegangen, wie ich es jedem anderen auch rate. Dabei die Schraube nicht zu Beginn schon festziehen, sondern nach und nach, abwechselnd mit den anderen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Nachdem dies erledigt war trug ich die Wärmeleitpaste auf. In der Anleitung wird einem schon zu Beginn geraten die Paste aufzutragen. Darin sah ich allerdings wenig Sinn, sondern eher die Gefahr etwas unnötig zu verschmieren.
Als Auftragemethode entschied ich mich für den Erbsengroßen Klecks auf der Mitte des Heatspreaders, die Verteilung findet dabei durch den Anpressdruck des Kühlers statt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
(Ich bin mir im übrigen bewusst, dass ich dazu neige zu viel Wärmeleitpaste zu verwenden. Eindrucksvoll kann man dies auch an den Rändern meiner CPU sehen.) 

Nun kann man den Kühler aufsetzen. Dieser lässt sich durch die weitere Metallhaltung genau mittig montieren.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Verwendung von Ram mit hohen Kühlkörpern ist meiner Ansicht nach nicht zu empfehlen. Auch für eine PCIe x1 Karte oberhalb des PCIe x16 SLots wird es sehr eng.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Montage der Lüfter an den Kühler empfand ich gemessen an der restlichen Montagearbeit als am nervigsten. Die Klammern werden in die dem Kühler zugewandten Löcher der Lüfter eingeführt und dann über die Seite des Kühlers gespannt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Testsystem, Testaufbau und Testumgebung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




CPU | Intel Core i7-870 @3,2 Ghz Vcore: 1,136 V  
Mainboard | Asus P7P55D-E 
Ram | G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 @1,5V 
HDD | Samsung HD103SJ @ HDD Vibe Fixer Pro 
SSD | Samsung SSD 830 Series 128 GB Desktop Upgrade Kit 
Grafikkarte | ASUS ENGTX560 DCII OC/2DI/1GD5
Netzteil | be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W
Gehäuse | Sharkoon Rebel 9
Lüfter | Vorderseite:  1x Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12)
         | Rückseite:    1x Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12)  
Laufwerk | Samsung SH-S223L 
WLP | Artic Cooling MX-2 
Während des Tests befindet sich der Kühler im geschlossenen Gehäuse. Im Bios wurde der Turbo Modus sowie EIST und alle C-States deaktiviert. Die CPU Spannung auf 1,15 V fixiert, ausgelesen wurden 1,136V unter Last und 1,128V im Idle mit CPU-Z. Der Multiplikator wurde auf 24 angehoben, was bei einem BLCK von 133 MHz 3,2 Ghz ergibt. SMT bleibt aktiviert.

Im Hardware Monitor des Bios wird die  Drehzahl der CPU-Lüfter auf 50, 75 sowie 100% der Maximaldrehzahl  geregelt. 
Im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten bedeutet dies:
100% = 1240 RPM
75%= 890 RPM
50% = 625 RPM

Die Gehäuselüfter sind so positioniert, dass ein Lüfter Frischluft von der Front zuführt und ein weiterer sie hinter dem CPU Kühler aus dem Gehäuse entlässt. Die beiden Gehäuselüfter werden dabei im Bios auf ihre maximale Leistung geregelt. 
Dies bedeutet für den Frontlüfter  948 RPM und für den Hecklüfter 1030 RPM.

Um den Kühler zu testen kommen CoreDamage und Dirt 3 zum Einsatz. Bei CoreDamage wird die Temperatur nach 10 Minuten mit Core Temp gemessen und ein Durchschnittswert der 4 Kerne errechnet. 
Bei Dirt 3 nutze ich den integrierten Benchmark. Um die CPU durch die Mittelklassegrafikkarte nicht zu stark zu bremsen reduzierte ich auf mittlere Details mit Ausnahme von Personen(Sehr hoch), Objekte(Hoch) sowie Bäume(Hoch) bei einer Auflösung von 1920*1080. Die vertikale Synchronisation wurde deaktiviert.  Um das System zudem vor der Messung etwas aufzuheizen wird der Benchmark Dreimal durchgeführt und die Temperatur erst zur Hälfte des dritten Durchgangs gemessen. Danach wird ebenso ein Durchschnittswert der Vier Kerne errechnet.
Als drittes wird die Temperatur im Idle gemessen. Hierzu verbleibt das System Fünf Minuten auf dem Desktop bevor die Temperatur gemessen wird und wieder der Durchschnittswert der Vier Kerne errechnet wird.

Alle Temperaturen werden auf 20°C Raumtemperatur normiert.
*Die Testwerte*

Die Temperaturen bei 50% der Maximaldrehzahl überraschten mich persönlich positiv. Die Lüfter agieren sehr leise und die Temperaturen bleiben bei Spielen und Anwendungen noch im akzeptablen Bereich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Unterschied von 50% zu 75% Drehstärke ist nicht allzu groß. Dennoch ist hier durch die leicht niedrigeren Temperaturen noch etwas mehr Overclocking möglich ohne dabei mit einem lauten Lüfter leben zu müssen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei 100% Drehstärke haben mich die Lüfter etwas enttäuscht. Die etwas geringere Temperatur steht für mich nicht im Verhältnis zum plötzlichen Lautstärkeanstieg. Ich würde daher davon abraten die Lüfter auf oder in der Nähe von 100% laufen zu lassen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Lautstärkebetrachtung*​
Persönlich ist es mir wichtig, dass die Lüfter in meinem System leise agieren. Daher ist der EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition mit seiner minimalen Drehzahl von 500 RPM schon zu Beginn sehr interessant für mich gewesen. Im geschlossenen Gehäuse empfinde ich ihn als sehr leise wenn man ihn auf 50% oder 75% regelt. Man kann ihn nicht von den anderen Geräuschquellen unterscheiden. Bei 100% ist er für mich deutlich hörbar ohne andere Nebengeräusche wie Musik oder Gamesound. Er wird daher bei mir nie dauerhaft in diesen Regionen agieren.
*Beurteilung Preis-Leistungsverhältnis*

Der EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition ist für etwas über 50€ in diversen Online Shops gelistet. Bezogen auf die reine Kühlleistung gibt es hier sicherlich einige günstigere Varianten, allerdings hat er mich durch seine recht hohe Kühlleistung bei niedrigen Drehzahlen und durch seine Optik überzeugt. 
In Hinsicht auf die Qualität ist der Preis meiner Meinung nach angemessen.
*Fazit*​
Beim EKL Alpenföhn Matterhon Shamrock Edition handelt es sich um ein hochwertiges Produkt mit sehr guter Silenttauglichkeit. Wer bereit ist etwas mehr für die Optik auszugeben wird von diesem Kühler nicht enttäuscht. 

*Positiv:*
+sehr leise bei 50% und 75% Drehzahl
+Optisch sehr ansprechend
+relativ einfache Montage

*Negativ:*
-Lüfter bei 100% Drehzahl zu laut
-...und dafür zu wenig Kühlleistung
-Preis im Bezug auf reine Kühlleistung
Weitere Links und Informationen zum Thema:
-Website des Herstellers
-EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition im PCGH-Preisvergleich 
-Test in der PCGH 10/2012 (siehe Seite 58-62 der DVD-Ausgabe)
-Alle Bilder des Tests mit 12 Megapixel
*-Update 22.09.2012:* Bilder mit den 12 Megapixel Varianten verknüpft.​


----------



## Cook2211 (11. September 2012)

Schöner Test. Sehr umfangreich und detailliert. So soll's sein 
Eine wirklich gelungene Test-Premiere.


----------



## Rosigatton (11. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*

Beeindruckender Test . Kann Cook nur zustimmen. Ein K2 und ein Matterhorn Pure ist schon bestellt und unterwegs zu mir .


----------



## beren2707 (11. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*

Ein feiner Test! Gut strukturierter und lesbarer Text, schöne und sinnvolle Bilder - Gratulation!


----------



## Apfelkuchen (11. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*

Sehr gut geworden, auch dass du die Montage so gut beleuchtest wird sicher einigen Leuten helfen 

Nur ein Punkt hat mich stutzig gemacht.
Unter deiner Hardwareauflistung schreibst du:



> Die CPU Spannung auf 1,15 V fixiert, ausgelesen wurden 1,136V unter Last und *1,28V* im Idle mit CPU-Z



Meinst du 1,18V oder läuft hier was seltsam?


----------



## GoldenMic (11. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*

Danke für das viele Lob 
Freut mich sehr.


@Apfelkuchen:
Da hat sich der Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen. 
Ich meinte 1,128V. Sorry ich editiere es eben.

Bei der Anleitung habe ich mir versucht extra Mühe zu geben, da ich das Problem ja selbst kenne.
Man ist für eine Anleitung immer dankbar, auch wenns nur wegen der eigenen Unsicherheit ist.


----------



## Softy (11. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*

Vielen Dank für das schicke Review und die schönen Bilder  Hast Du gut gemacht  

Ein Vergleich zu einem anderen Kühler hätte mich interessiert, und auch ob und wieviel der 2. Lüfter bringt.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*

Dankeschön.
Der Vergleich mit nur einem Lüfter war eigentlich sogar geplant, ich hab es nur irgendwie vergessen. 
Eventuell hole ich das noch nach und ergänze die Werte.


----------



## aliriza (11. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*

good job


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*

SO hier mein Feedback:
Sehr guter und ausführlicher Test steht alles drin was man issen muss.
Abr mein persönlicher Favorit sind die Mengen an Bildern
TOP mach weiter so

Edit: hast einer meiner schwer bekommbaren Likes bekommen


----------



## GxGamer (12. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*

Ähm, das die Lüfterinstallation nervig war, glaub ich dir, auf den Bildern hast du die Klammern falsch herum 
Dreh die mal um und probiers dann, sollte besser gehen. Hätte mich übrigens auch über große Bilder gefreut.

Ansonsten: Schön gemacht, gut nachvollziehbar.


----------



## GoldenMic (12. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Ähm, das die Lüfterinstallation nervig war, glaub ich dir, auf den Bildern hast du die Klammern falsch herum
> Dreh die mal um und probiers dann, sollte besser gehen. Hätte mich übrigens auch über große Bilder gefreut.
> 
> Ansonsten: Schön gemacht, gut nachvollziehbar.


 
Mh, mh. 
Naja nun hängen sie dran, das ist was zählt.
Ich werds vllt demnächst mal andersrum versuchen, aber es hat irgendwie für mich nur so Sinn ergeben.

Größere Bilder habe ich wie gesagt auch, die findest du am Ende des Posts.
Aber hier nochmal für dich:
Bilder in 12 Megapixel

Ich wollte zuerst größere Bilder einfügen, das wäre dann aber nicht unbedingt mit der Forumstruktur aufgegangen. Eine Möglichkeit wäre noch gewesen die Bilder im Test mit einem Link zu ihrer Version in 12 Megapixeln zu versehen. Das könnte ich allerdings noch nachholen. Man findet die Bilder aber wie gesagt im bereits verlinkten Album.


----------



## mae1cum77 (12. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*

Gediegene Review, Chapeaux 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (12. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*

Toller Lesertest von dir! Vor allem die Bilder und Erklärungen zur Montage finde ich sehr gut gemacht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*

Na dann mal vielen Dank für den angekündigten Test, wirklich gut gelungen. 

Warum ist eigentlich das Bild zum Testaufbau um 90° gedreht? (Ist mir mal so spontan aufgefallen^^)


----------



## Adi1 (12. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*

Klasse gemacht GoldenMic . Ein sehr guter Test.


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*

Sehr schöner Test. 
Schade dass du keine Bilder mit größerer Auflösung direkt verlinkt hast. Der Umweg über das Album ist umständlich.
Der Kühler arbeitet wie erwartet. Schade dass der Kühler keine 140mm Lüfter hat.
Hattest du mal getestet ob es auch möglich ist 140mm Lüfter zu verbauen?


----------



## GoldenMic (12. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Na dann mal vielen Dank für den angekündigten Test, wirklich gut gelungen.
> 
> Warum ist eigentlich das Bild zum Testaufbau um 90° gedreht? (Ist mir mal so spontan aufgefallen^^)



Dankeschön.
Ich empfand es so besser als hochkant, ich hatte im Vorbereitungsforum beides ausprobiert und mich dann für diese Variante entschieden.



Threshold schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Test.
> Schade dass du keine Bilder mit größerer Auflösung direkt verlinkt hast. Der Umweg über das Album ist umständlich.
> Der Kühler arbeitet wie erwartet. Schade dass der Kühler keine 140mm Lüfter hat.
> Hattest du mal getestet ob es auch möglich ist 140mm Lüfter zu verbauen?


 
Dankeschön.
Die Bilder in höherer Auflösung steht schon auf der To-Do-Liste. Wird warscheinlich am Wochenende realisiert.
Weiterhin werde ich den Test wenn ich Zeit finde noch mit einem Lüfter wiederholen, also den hinteren weglassen.
Ansonsten eventuell Kleinigkeiten.

Ich habe leider keinen 140 mm Lüfter vor Ort, daher kann ich es nicht testen. Ich glaube aber das es aufgrund der Klammern nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber das es aufgrund der Klammern nicht möglich ist.


 
Das ist eben die Sache. Der K2 hat 1x 120 und 1x 140mm Lüfter und die Klammern sind für beide gleich. 
Ich weiß das deshalb weil ich den K2 in letzter Zeit schon mehrmals verbaut habe.


----------



## GoldenMic (12. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*

Da kann ich leider keine Auskunft geben. Da ich keinen 140er da habe, habe ich nicht die Option es zu testen, tut mir leid.
Was ich aber sagen kann ist, dass es auch 140mm Lüfter mit Bohrungen für 120mm gibt. Beim Scythe Grand Kama Cross kommt so ein LÜfter zum Einsatz. Da ich diesen dahabe könnte ich das testen. Ob das Sinn macht ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## roheed (12. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*

hey Goldi 

Ja ist ein sehr schöner Review von dir und man spürt und sieht das du da eine Menge Arbeit rein gesteckt hast 
Evtl. Vergleichswerte mit anderen Lüftern wäre noch schön gewesen (zb. Boxed Variante) aber das ist schon nörgeln auf sehr hohem Niveau 

BTW, mit OpenHardwareMonitor kannst du schöne Temperatur Diagramme zeichnen lassen. (evtl. Sinnvoll wenn man den reinen Passiv Betrieb zeigen will)
Wie hier zb aus einem etwas älteren Thread längst vergessener Tage  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ungsbericht-lian-li-pc-7fn-2.html#post2062977


----------



## Softy (12. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*



roheed schrieb:


> BTW, mit OpenHardwareMonitor kannst du schöne Temperatur Diagramme zeichnen lassen. (evtl. Sinnvoll wenn man den reinen Passiv Betrieb zeigen will)


 
Cool, ich wusste gar nicht, dass das mit  OpenHardwareMonitor  geht. Ein sehr tolles kleines Programm


----------



## GoldenMic (12. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*



roheed schrieb:


> hey Goldi
> 
> Ja ist ein sehr schöner Review von dir und man spürt und sieht das du da eine Menge Arbeit rein gesteckt hast
> Evtl. Vergleichswerte mit anderen Lüftern wäre noch schön gewesen (zb. Boxed Variante) aber das ist schon nörgeln auf sehr hohem Niveau
> ...


 

Dankeschön 
Vergleichswerte hätten meiner Meinung nur Sinn gemacht mit einem anderen Turmkühler. Da hätte ich zwar den HyperS412 zur Verfügung, allerdings hatte ich beim Test ein paar Probleme bezüglich der Fotos und die Montage und der Test eines weiteren Kühlers hätte die Veröffentlichung des Test nochmal weiter (unnötig) nach hinten geschoben. Sollte es allerdings dazu kommen das ich mal ein weiteres Reviews bezüglich eines CPU Kühlers mache werde ich die Werte wohl auch hier mit einbringen sofern sich die Testbedingungen nicht ändern.

Ich nutze persönlich den CPUID Hardware Monitor und dachte bisher das wäre der gleiche wie Open Hardware Monitor. Das Feature kannte ich noch gar nicht. Werde ich mir mal ansehen. Vielen Dank!


----------



## roheed (12. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*



Softy schrieb:


> Cool, ich wusste gar nicht, dass das mit  OpenHardwareMonitor  geht. Ein sehr tolles kleines Programm





> Ich nutze persönlich den CPUID Hardware Monitor und dachte bisher das  wäre der gleiche wie Open Hardware Monitor. Das Feature kannte ich noch  gar nicht. Werde ich mir mal ansehen. Vielen Dank!


CPUID Hardware Monitor hatte ich auch eine sehr lange zeit...Aber wie gesagt, irgendwie hat mir die Diagramm Funktion gefehlt und dabei bin ich dann irgendwie auf OHW gestoßen ...und auch dabei hängen geblieben  Gibt auch Tools/Gadget für die Sidebar was auch echt super kommt. Hatte sogar mal Schriftlichen Kontakt mit dem Entwickler, Netter Kerl. Hat einige Sachen angekündigt aber leider scheint das Projekt etwas eingeschlafen zu sein bei ihm. Schade drum...geniales Potenzial hat das Tool ja


----------



## GoldenMic (12. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*

Hab mir direkt mal die 0.5.1 beta geladen. Danke für den Tipp, sehr gutes Tool.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*

Sehr feine Review Mic ! Phototechnisch hast du auch gut was los und dir sehr viel Arbeit gemacht. 
Deine Review werde ich als Quelle nutzen u. angeben, wenn einer nach d. EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition fragt.

- Greetz -


----------



## FKY2000 (13. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*

Also mein lieber Mic 

Zunächst Kompliment, da steckt Mühe und Sorgfalt drin, das merkt man sofort !
Vor allem die Fotos sind sehr gut gemacht und sinnvoll, sowie anschaulich angeordnet !

Lässt sich gut lesen und macht Sinn was man so liest!


Aber ich hätte auch noch kleine Verbesserungsvorschläge abzugeben

a)
Vergleich mit anderen Kühlern wäre interessant 
(zur "Not" den "Intel Boxed"...für viele User interessant zu sehen ist, wo der Unterschied zwischen so einem Standard-Lüfter, wie Intel ihn beilegt und nem fetten Custom-Kühler liegt - wenn man nicht grad weitere Custom-Lüfter zur Hand hat o.ä.)

b) 
Vergleich mit anderen Lüftern (hättest ja deine Enermax z.B. herannehmen können) wäre auch interessant

c)
Vergleich der Benutzung eines Lüfters in Abgrenzung zur Vollbestückung (2 Lüfter)

d) 
weitere Lastszenarien (weitere gängige Spiele/Anwendungen) für die Vergleichsübersicht

Also ein paar mehr Daten zur Leistungseinschätzung wären nett gewesen. So sind die Tabellen ein wenig "nackt" und "karg".


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Hab mir direkt mal die 0.5.1 beta geladen. Danke für den Tipp, sehr gutes Tool.


 Yep, hier ebenfalls. Danke an *roheed* für den Tip, SORRY FOR OT.


----------



## GoldenMic (13. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Sehr feine Review Mic ! Phototechnisch hast du auch gut was los und dir sehr viel Arbeit gemacht.
> Deine Review werde ich als Quelle nutzen u. angeben, wenn einer nach d. EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition fragt.
> 
> - Greetz -


 

Freut mich. Kannst ihn natürlich gern anderen Leuten zeigen, dazu ist er ja da 




FKY2000 schrieb:


> Also mein lieber Mic
> 
> Zunächst Kompliment, da steckt Mühe und Sorgfalt drin, das merkt man sofort !
> Vor allem die Fotos sind sehr gut gemacht und sinnvoll, sowie anschaulich angeordnet !
> ...



Freut mich auch dass von dir zu hören. 
Zu den Verbesserungsvorschlägen:
a) Da hast du natürlich recht. Den Grund warum es rausgefallen ist findet du auch auf Seite 2 schon. Du bist nicht der einzige, der das zu recht kritisiert.

b) Also hätte ich auf meine Gehäuselüfter verzichten sollen? 
Hätte ich gern gemacht, hab aber kein weiteres sinnvolles Pärchen hier. Ein Tipp: Siehe aktuelle PCGH. Dort wird er auch mit Referenzlüftern getestet mit sehr positiven Ergebnis.

c) Hatte ich vor und wird wohl noch nachgereicht.

d)
Das ist interessant. Im Vorfeld zum Test habe ich sehr stark überlegt was ich denn nehmen soll.
Zunächst wollte ich Prime95 nehmen. Allerdings ist die Last durch CoreDamage kontinuirlicher und man kann die maximale Temp darstellen. Ich denke die CPU wird in keinem anderen Szenario stärker gestresst.
Beim Spiel kam es mir drauf an, dass man viele Kerne nutzt. Bei Dirt 3 wurden 6 der 8 Threads belegt, weiterhin lieferte der integrierte Benchmark eine gut vergleichbare Szene.
Mich würde interessieren was du dir genau gewünscht hättest. Ich werde es für das nächste mal berücksichtigen.


----------



## xTc (13. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*

Sprichwörtlich ein cooles Review. 

Auch wenn das blaue Mainboard überhaupt nicht zu den grünen Lüftern passt. 


Grüße


----------



## FKY2000 (14. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Freut mich. Kannst ihn natürlich gern anderen Leuten zeigen, dazu ist er ja da
> 
> d)
> Das ist interessant. Im Vorfeld zum Test habe ich sehr stark überlegt was ich denn nehmen soll.
> ...


 
Ja prime/coredamage sollten für die max. Wärmeentwicklung gesetzt sein. 
Idle...logischerweise auch
Dirt macht auch Sinn, ich persönlich nehme auch gerne GTA4 bzw. EFLC, das fordert die CPU mehr als so mancher Ego-Shooter, ansonsten je nach Verfügbarkeit aus dem Gamesbereich Anno, Starcraft, BF3, Crysis2...zeitlich abstecken...zum beispiel 15min oder direkt 30min und möglichst reproduzierbare Szenarien "spielen" evtl. kann man da was mit einer Makro-Steuerung machen?

Für den Anwendungsbereich kann man vielleicht ein definiertes Video umwandeln, oder eine bestimmte DVD auf die Platte als Xvid/DivX encoden lassen. 
Oder Multitasking "simulieren": z.B. Virenscanner laufen lassen, ein Video anschauen und ein DVD Image packen/entpacken lassen...


----------



## GoldenMic (14. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*

GTA4 besitze ich nicht, ebenso wie Anno oder Crysis 2.
Bei SC2 werden nur 2 Kerne genutzt, für meine 4 Threads mit SMT eher ein "schwaches Szenario". Daher hab ich mich auch im Vorfeld gegen SC2 entschieden obwohl man dort sehr gut Szenen wierderholen kann, eben als Replay. Allerdings werde ich mir das wohl nochmal ansehen. Möglicherweise liege ich ja beid er Last für die CPU in Puncto SC2 falsch.
Makro Steuerungen müsste ich mich erstmal einlesen. Sinnvoll fände ich BF3 übrigens wenn dann nur im Multiplayer. Es macht zwar nur der SP aufgrund der reproduzierbarkeit der Benchszenen Sinn, allerdings beträgt die Spieldauer dort im Vergleich zum MP nur einen Bruchteil.

Ich hab es mir nicht einfach gemacht bei der Auswahl der Spiele Anwendungen. Ich hatte im Vorfeld wirklich einige Überlegungen angestellt und bin dann zum Entschluss gekommen, dass CoreDamage für die maximale Temp die beste Option ist und Dirt 3 eine gute Möglichkeit bietet eine hohe CPU AUslastung in einem Spiel leicht zu reproduzieren durch den integrierten Benchmark.
Auch überöegt hatte ich Cinebench, allerdings tat ich mich schwer dort einen sinnvollen Punkt für die Messung zu finden. Schließlich dauert der Bench ja nicht allzulange. 
Ansonsten dachte ich vllt an einen x246 Benchmark. Wenn ich das richtig sehe wäre das deiner Meinung nach auch ok oder?


----------



## DF_zwo (16. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*

Naja viele große Bilder welche eine Menge Platz einnehmen und den post "groß (ausführlich)" aussehen lassen heißen noch lange nicht, dass der Test es auch ist. Ein paar mehr Messungen und auch unter verschiedenen Bedingungen und eine Messung unter Passivbetrieb wären ganz gut gewesen.


----------



## Raeven (16. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*

sehr schöner Test , die bebilderte Montage sollte der Hersteller kopieren und seinem Produkt befügen. 
vll kannst du ja noch einen Test mit anderen WLP machen und die Temp. Diagramme zum Vergleich einstellen. interessant wären auch andere Lüfter ( kann die nicht die Redaktion von PCGH bereitstellen? wenn auch nur leiweise).
Ist auch eine gedrehte Montage des Kühlers möglich? Den Hinweis mit dem Platz für Ram Riegel finde ich sehr wichtig, Danke.


----------



## Cuddleman (16. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*

Gute Arbeit! 
Ein Testbeitrag mit dem Maß an wichtiger Detailliebe, hinsichtlich der Montage! 

Einzig mit dieser Formulierung hatte ich Probleme.


> Danach dreht man das Mainboard wieder um und steckt die Plastikröhren auf die Stifte.


 
Es sind Abstand-/Distanzhalter, oder eben wie in der Installationsanleitung, Kunststoffhülsen.

Das wars auch schon.


----------



## GoldenMic (16. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*



DF_zwo schrieb:


> Naja viele große Bilder welche eine Menge Platz einnehmen und den post "groß (ausführlich)" aussehen lassen heißen noch lange nicht, dass der Test es auch ist. Ein paar mehr Messungen und auch unter verschiedenen Bedingungen und eine Messung unter Passivbetrieb wären ganz gut gewesen.



Tut mir Leid, wenn dir mein Test nicht gefallen hat. Passivbetrieb viel für mich aufgrund der CPU raus. Ich wollte sie nicht um jeden Preis kleinbekommen. Mein Testsystem ist (leider) mein Hauptsystem und damit findet das alles auch nur in einem Rahmen statt in dem nicht allzuviel passieren kann.
Kannst du denn "unter verschiedenen Bedingunge" noch konkretisieren? Ich nehme mal an du redest von verschieden Takt und Vcore Einstellungen?



Raeven schrieb:


> sehr schöner Test , die bebilderte Montage sollte der Hersteller kopieren und seinem Produkt befügen.
> vll kannst du ja noch einen Test mit anderen WLP machen und die Temp. Diagramme zum Vergleich einstellen. interessant wären auch andere Lüfter ( kann die nicht die Redaktion von PCGH bereitstellen? wenn auch nur leiweise).
> Ist auch eine gedrehte Montage des Kühlers möglich? Den Hinweis mit dem Platz für Ram Riegel finde ich sehr wichtig, Danke.



Welche WLP hätte dich denn interessiert? Vor Ort hatte ich die MX-2, MX-4, sowie eine von Enermax und von EKL. Ich hatte mich bei der Auswahl für die MX-2 entschieden, da sie mmn sehr verbreitet ist und im PCGH Print Test besser abschnitt als die MX-4.
Die Pasten von Enermax und von EKL waren jeweils Zubehör zum CPU-Kühler. Da wäre höchstens die beigelegte für den EKL für mich in Frage gekommen.
Andere Lüfter hätten mich persönlich auch interessiert. Hier kann ich die PCGH Print 10/2012 empfehlen. Dort wurde der Kühler auch mit Referenzlüftern getestet, zum Einsatz kamen afaik 2x be quiet! Silent Wings PWM 120mm (BL023) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland mit  1/0,3/0,1 Sone (100/75/50 %).
Eine gedrehte Montage ist nur bei Intel möglich.



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Gute Arbeit!
> Ein Testbeitrag mit dem Maß an wichtiger Detailliebe, hinsichtlich der Montage!
> 
> Einzig mit dieser Formulierung hatte ich Probleme.
> ...



Dankeschön und Dankeschön. Ich denke jeder kennt es, wenn man ein Wort sucht aber nicht findet. Ich hatte an dieser Stelle ca. 5-10 Minuten überlegt und das war dann der beste Begriff der mir eingefallen ist. Ich werde es aber in "Kunststoffhülsen" ändern.


----------



## aliriza (17. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*

Wie schon erwähnt finde ich das Review auch gut, aber ich finde es etwas merkwürdig das es sooooo gut an kommt. Da GoldenMic im Review mehr Bild als Text verwendet hat und bei der Kühlleistung findet man auch keine anderen Kühler zum Vergleich.


----------



## Cuddleman (17. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*



aliriza schrieb:


> Wie schon erwähnt finde ich das Review auch gut, aber ich finde es etwas merkwürdig das es sooooo gut an kommt. Da GoldenMic im Review mehr Bild als Text verwendet hat und bei der Kühlleistung findet man auch keine anderen Kühler zum Vergleich.



Das ist auch nicht nötig, da die Temperaturen unter Mainboardeinsatz schon reichlich Aussagekräftig sind.

Bedenkt man, das nicht mal 30% aller hier lesenden/schreibenden User OC betreiben, sind die Testergebnisse mehr als ausreichend. 
Zum anderen weis ich nicht, mit welchen Prämissen PCGH den Test belegt hat.

Ich habe aber immer noch ein kleines Augenzwinkern, da ich bisher noch nie einen Test mit sommerlichen Umgebungstemperaturen um die 28-30°C(eingesaugte Kühlluft) gelesen habe, da nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen sich erst dann zeigt, wie gut ein Kühler mit reduzierter Temperaturdifferenz umgehen kann. 
Im offnen Betrieb gehts meist, aber im eingebauten Zustand? 
OC bildet da, meiner Meinung nach, keinen Vergleich, eher kann man den sich im Laufe der Zeit gebildeten Staubbelag gleich setzen.


----------



## DF_zwo (17. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, wenn dir mein Test nicht gefallen hat. Passivbetrieb viel für mich aufgrund der CPU raus. Ich wollte sie nicht um jeden Preis kleinbekommen. Mein Testsystem ist (leider) mein Hauptsystem und damit findet das alles auch nur in einem Rahmen statt in dem nicht allzuviel passieren kann.
> Kannst du denn "unter verschiedenen Bedingunge" noch konkretisieren? Ich nehme mal an du redest von verschieden Takt und Vcore Einstellungen?


Was hat denn das mit der CPU zu tun? Man hätte jederzeit die Temperaturen im Auge behalten können und im absoluten Notfall hat jede CPU eine throttelingfunktion. Die verschiedenen Bedingungen wären verschiedene Takt und Spannungseinstellungen gewesen ja.


----------



## GoldenMic (17. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*



aliriza schrieb:


> Wie schon erwähnt finde ich das Review auch gut, aber ich finde es etwas merkwürdig das es sooooo gut an kommt. Da GoldenMic im Review mehr Bild als Text verwendet hat und bei der Kühlleistung findet man auch keine anderen Kühler zum Vergleich.



Gute Frage, nächste Frage. Das Erfolgsgeheimnis bleibt auch für mich ein solches, ich bin selber positiv überrascht.



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Das ist auch nicht nötig, da die Temperaturen unter Mainboardeinsatz schon reichlich Aussagekräftig sind.
> 
> Bedenkt man, das nicht mal 30% aller hier lesenden/schreibenden User OC betreiben, sind die Testergebnisse mehr als ausreichend.
> Zum anderen weis ich nicht, mit welchen Prämissen PCGH den Test belegt hat.
> ...



Da das Testystem meinem Hauptsystem entspricht werde ich hier eben keine allzugroßen Experimente veranstalten. 
Mach mal den Boxed zum Vergleich rein klingt zwar recht einfach, allerdings hätte ich mir dann mindestens das leichte OC schenken dürfen. Zum Testzeitpunkt waren es nämlich bei mir im Raum im Schnitt 27°C, d.h. man darf auf alle abgebildeten Temperaturen nochmal 7°C draufrechnen. 
Was man sich überlegen könnte ist ob man den Temperaturtest nicht nochmal im Winter wiederholt. Da würden die niedriegeren Temperaturen auch höhere Taktraten hergeben ohne das man gleich bedenken haben muss.
Der Test fand wie gesagt im geschlossenen Gehäuse statt, einen Benchtable habe ich nicht. Weiterhin wäre mir das auch zu realitätsfern.




DF_zwo schrieb:


> Was hat denn das mit der CPU zu tun? Man hätte jederzeit die Temperaturen im Auge behalten können und im absoluten Notfall hat jede CPU eine throttelingfunktion. Die verschiedenen Bedingungen wären verschiedene Takt und Spannungseinstellungen gewesen ja.


 
Was stellst du dir denn unter Passivbetrieb vor? Einfach mal die Lüfter ab und brutzeln lassen? Sorry, das wirst du bei mir nicht finden. Einen i7-870 passiv kühlen zu wollen hat mmn mit der Praxis nichts zu tun und ich habe wie oben schon erwähnt auch kein Interesse daran meine CPU unnötig zu quälen. Was ich mache sind Praxisnahe Tests. Passivbetrieb gehört für mich in diesem Fall aufgrund der Temperaturen nicht dazu. 
Wenn du das mit deiner CPU machen möchtest bitte, ich habe daran kein Interesse.
Spannuns bzw. Taktmäßig wäre ich maximal noch leicht nach oben gegangen aufgrund der wie gesagt hohen Außentemperaturen. Hätte dich nach unten hin, also @Stock und drunter auch interessiert? Das wird mMn dem Kühler nicht gerecht, weshalb ich mich dagegen entschieden habe. 
Ich kann die Kritik allerdings nachvollziehen, also dass du und andere gerne auch andere Takt und VCore Einstellungen gesehen hättet, allerdings muss ich auch selber schauen, was hier für mich machbar und sinnvoll ist.


----------



## Raeven (17. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Welche WLP hätte dich denn interessiert? Vor Ort hatte ich die MX-2, MX-4, sowie eine von Enermax und von EKL. Ich hatte mich bei der Auswahl für die MX-2 entschieden, da sie mmn sehr verbreitet ist und im PCGH Print Test besser abschnitt als die MX-4.
> Die Pasten von Enermax und von EKL waren jeweils Zubehör zum CPU-Kühler. Da wäre höchstens die beigelegte für den EKL für mich in Frage gekommen.
> Andere Lüfter hätten mich persönlich auch interessiert. Hier kann ich die PCGH Print 10/2012 empfehlen. Dort wurde der Kühler auch mit Referenzlüftern getestet, zum Einsatz kamen afaik 2x be quiet! Silent Wings PWM 120mm (BL023) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland mit  1/0,3/0,1 Sone (100/75/50 %).
> Eine gedrehte Montage ist nur bei Intel möglich.



na die orginale WLP im Vergleich zur MX-2 oder MX-4 und vvl noch ein anderer CPU Kühler, egal welcher. Du hast ja bestimmt schon einen vor dem Test besessen, nur um mal die Temperaturunterschiede in deinem System zuprotokollieren. Somit ist ein direkter Vergleich der Kühlleistung der CPU Kühler gegeben. Ich bin mir schon im klaren welchen Aufwand das bedeutet, es macht den Test noch etwas anschaulicher, vll ein spätere Nachtrag? 
Danke für die Tipps


----------



## GoldenMic (17. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*

Vergleiche zwischen 2 verschiednen WLP finde ich persönlich aber wenig sinnvoll, ich mache hier ja keinen Test für die WLP. Sorry.
Es wird wohl das beste sein, wenn ich das mal im Winter bzw. bei niedriegeren Außentemperaturen in Angriff nehme. Da ist dann auch mehr drin.
Einen sinnvollen anderen Kühler habe ich aber nicht. Ich habe nur den Boxed hier und 2 Top Blower. Den Boxed würde ich nur für @Stock verwenden und selbst da schon ungern 
Die Top Blower machen mmn wenig sind als Vergleich zu nem Turmkühler.
Ihr könnt also aus aktueller Sicht maximal auf neue Messungen bezüglich anderer Taktraten und Spannungseinstelungen mit dem EKL hoffen. Das aber erst im Winter.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*

Nice Work 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wenn ich mir den Kühler so ansehe müßte ich den glatt mal selbst testen im Vergleich zu meinem bestehenden Xigmatek Thors Hammer ( sehen sich sehr ähnlich ). Sorry, die Antwort hat etwas länger gebraucht


----------



## facehugger (17. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*

Doller Test Hast hier echt gute Arbeit geleistet, vor allem die Bilder sind der Hammer

Gruß


----------



## hfb (18. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*

Guter Test, viele Bilder, wenig Schreibfehler, weiter so.

Ich finde die Optik ebenfalls wichtig, deshalb habe ich damals den Brocken verbaut. 

Würde ich einen neuen Rechner bauen, würde ich nach diesem Test den hier in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## Cuddleman (18. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*



> Zitat von *GoldenMic*
> 
> Da das Testystem meinem Hauptsystem entspricht werde ich hier eben keine allzugroßen Experimente veranstalten.
> Mach mal den Boxed zum Vergleich rein klingt zwar recht einfach, allerdings hätte ich mir dann mindestens das leichte OC schenken dürfen. Zum Testzeitpunkt waren es nämlich bei mir im Raum im Schnitt 27°C, d.h. man darf auf alle abgebildeten Temperaturen nochmal 7°C draufrechnen.
> ...


 
Dann würde ich sagen, mach mal und wenn es nur für mich ist!

Die Realbedingungen sollten zum Testen reichen und mehr als 100% CPU-Auslastung geht eh nicht, aber mehr als Werksseitg vorgesehene Belastung über 100% TDP schon.


----------



## GoldenMic (18. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Dann würde ich sagen, mach mal und wenn es nur für mich ist!



Wenn ich Zeit und Lust habe mach ich das mal. Bis dahin dauert aber noch ne Weile bis es sich auch hier wirklich abgekühlt hat.



> Die Realbedingungen sollten zum Testen reichen und mehr als 100% CPU-Auslastung geht eh nicht, aber mehr als Werksseitg vorgesehene Belastung über 100% TDP schon.


 
Das Realitätsfern bezog sich auf den Benchtable. Ich kenne eigentlich niemanden der sein System dauerhaft auf so nem offenen Teststand betreibt. Daher fand mein Test auch im geschlossenen Gehäuse statt.
CoreDamage ist mmn übrigens auch Realitätsfern. Die Temps wirst du mit normalen Programmen wohl eher nicht erreichen. Das die Grafikkarte ein System zusätzlich aufheizt ist eine andere Sache.


So und 2 kleine Anmerkungen noch:
1. EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000074) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland siehe "Testberichte" 
2. Der nächste Test ist schon in der Vorbereitung. Dauert aber noch mindestens 1-2 Monate bis er da ist.


----------



## GoldenMic (22. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*

Kleines Update:
Hab die Bilder jetzt mit den 12 Megapixel Varianten verknüpft. Ihr könnt jetzt einfach draufklicken um euch die größere Variante des Bildes anzusehen.
Ich habe alles nochmal kontrolliert und keinen Fehler gefunden. Sollte jemanden trotzdem etwas auffallen bitte ich darum Bescheid zu geben. Danke.

Gruß,
Mic


----------



## ct5010 (23. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*

Sehr schönes Review! Die Vernickelung macht ihn halt so teuer, die wird glaube ich auch in Deutschland durchgeführt ^^ Daher halte ich den Matterhorn Pure mit anderem Lüfter und ohne Vernickelung bei niedrigerem Preis vielleicht doch für den besseren Kühler, auch wenn der optisch nicht so toll ist


----------



## GoldenMic (23. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*

Das die Vernickelung den Kühler so teuer macht ist schon klar, aber erwähnt werden muss der Preis ja doch schon finde ich 
Solang es bezogen auf die Kühlleistung aber keine Vorteile bringt ist mir das Ganze persönlich aber eher egal. Wie den meisten mit einem geschlossenen Case ohne Plexi sicherlich auch. Ich seh meinen Kühler nur beim Schrauben.


----------



## ct5010 (23. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*

Naja Seitenfenster machen den PC eh lauter...


----------



## GoldenMic (23. September 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*

Sehe ich ebenso. 
Allerdings handelt es sich beim EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition schon um einen sehr leisen Kühler, sodass man das mit passender Grafikkarte in Kauf nehmen könnte wenn man schon den Aufpreis für die Optik zahlt.


----------



## Pixy (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*

Kommt denn jetzt noch ein Test mit anderen Kühlern hinzu, damit man mal sieht wie dieser sich mit anderen schlägt oder war es das?


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*

Es ist nicht geplant das der Test um einen Vergleichskühler erweitert wird. Das liegt daran, dass ich keinen anderen sinnvollen Vergleichskühler da habe.


----------



## Pixy (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*



> Es ist nicht geplant das der Test um einen Vergleichskühler erweitert  wird. Das liegt daran, dass ich keinen anderen sinnvollen  Vergleichskühler da habe.


Ok Danke, dennoch Schade.
Mich hätte mal interessiert, wie sich dieser im Vergleich zum Megahalems schlägt.


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [User Review] EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition by GoldenMic*

Notfalls schaust du mal in die PCGH 10/2012. Da findest du den Kühler im Vergleich zu anderen. Möglichkeiten, die ich leider nicht habe.


----------

